# Noob Diy questions



## Nicholas Jones (16/12/17)

Hey guys.. I want to try my hands at Diy mixing.. 
I know the basics of what I read up on... 
Just wanted to find out what the difference Nic is. I see there is a few different ones from Vendors..
Is there a difference in them. Like prime nic, gold nic, white label etc.. 
Are they all pretty much the same or is there a preffered one ?
Also there are so many different flavours to make that it makes it a bit overwhelming,,. 
Any tips on a first time buyer, Just don't know what concentrates to start off with,, 
Does anyone have like a go to list that they get, if that makes sense.. 
I prefer my dessert flavours, But think I would prefer starting with mainly shake and vape recipes. And then start the steeping ones at a later stage..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey guys.. I want to try my hands at Diy mixing..
> I know the basics of what I read up on...
> Just wanted to find out what the difference Nic is. I see there is a few different ones from Vendors..
> Is there a difference in them. Like prime nic, gold nic, white label etc..
> ...


Morning, welcome to the deepest hole in vaping! But it is absolutely magnificent. I have only been mixing for about 3 months so here is some pointers in my humble opinion, but I am sure that some of the gurus will be able to give more advice. Calling @Friep ,@Rude Rudi , @Tanja ,@RichJB .

Visit the diy mixing section on the site.
Download the diy primer file done by @RichJB for reference, it is a great help. Have a look at some of the threads, the advice and suggestions are great.
Find a couple of recipies that fits your preferred profile, deserts, fruit etc and look for flavours that appear in more than one of them.
Order those concentrates in small quantities and preferably get a scale. 
Enjoy the mixing experience.
I get my Nic from Vaperite, so not sure as it is branded for them, had a pepper experience with Primenic, but see that a lot of people use Scrawny Gekko.
Remember to shake the living daylights out of the nic before mixing, and preferably use PG based, makes life easier. Use gloves!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (16/12/17)

What @Room Fogger said...

With regards to nic... I use scrawny gecko from flavour world... it's quite cheap and in my opinion... I don't taste the difference between that and the more expensive nic... but then again... I vape very low nic... 2mg... so it might make a difference if you vape high nic...

When it comes to steeping... unfortunately most desert flavours need a good couple of weeks... you are more likely to get a better shake and vape experience from fruity juices... 

And like Mr Fogger said above... start off by looking for done highly rated recipes that you think sounds like you would enjoy and buy the concentrates for those... don't just buy random flavours that look awesome...

And welcome to the rabbit hole... it is very deep! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (16/12/17)

*Recipes with 2 flavors, sorted by Rating*
Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream4.0k - Strawberry (TPA), _Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA)_
Strawberry Cheesecake3.2k - Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Night Shift v1by gcrannel1.3k - _Cappuccino (Cap)_, Chocolate Glazed Doughnut (Cap)
Sancho1.3k - _Peach (TPA)_, _Pineapple (TPA)_
Atmose Chifles1.4k - _Banana Cream (TPA)_, _Caramel (Original) (TPA)_

*Recipes with 3 flavors, sorted by Rating*
Mikes Melons (Cuttwood Monster Melon Clone)1.2k - _Cantaloupe (TPA)_, _Mango (TPA)_, _Papaya (TPA)_
Custard King995 - _RY4 Double (TPA)_, Sweet Cream (TPA), Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
Bombies 'nana cream1.4k - Banana Cream (LA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Strawberry (TPA)
Grants Vanilla Custard my way976 - French Vanilla (Cap), New York Cheesecake (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Sucker punch clone 50ml1.6k - Bavarian Cream (TPA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
Sinnamon Cookie Kustard713 - Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap), Sugar Cookie (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Blue Voodoo clone686 - _Peach (Juicy) (TPA)_, Raspberry (Sweet) (TPA), Sweetener (Sucralose) (TPA)
muffin man clone(spot on)618 - _Apple Pie (Cap)_, Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap), _Double Apple (Cap)_
Bad Drips - Bad Blood Clone365 - Blueberry Extra (TPA), _Ethyl Vanillin 10% (TPA)_, _Pomegranate (TPA)_
Black Honey Tobacco and Bavarian Cr├¿me318 - Bavarian Cream (TPA), _Black Honey (TPA)_, Ethyl Maltol 10%
6% Tiger's Blood730 - _Coconut (TPA)_, Strawberry (TPA), _Watermelon (TPA)_
Snake Blood541 - Bavarian Cream (TPA), _Coconut Extra (TPA)_, Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Atmose Imperator V3.1334 - Bavarian Cream (TPA), _DX Sweet Cream (TPA)_, _Fruit Circles (TPA)_
Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style)507 - _Lemonade (Natural) (FW)_, Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), Strawberry (TPA)
Girl With The Dragon Cheescake934 - Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

*Recipes with 4 flavors, sorted by Rating*
Strawnana Custard714 - Banana Cream (LA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), _Sweet Strawberry (Cap)_, Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
strawberry fog1.2k - Bavarian Cream (TPA), Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Kreed's Kustard (Custard Cheesecake)541- Ethyl Maltol 10%, French Vanilla (Cap), New York Cheesecake (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
cuttwood sugar bear clone 257 - Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap), _Cinnamon Roll (FW)_, Ethyl Maltol 10%, Sugar Cookie (Cap)
HoneyDEWWEY Milk Tea: A Boba REMIX by [ENYAWREKLAW]250 - _Cantaloupe (Cap)_, _Cotton Candy (Circus) (TPA)_, _Cream Whipped (FA)_, _Honeydew (TPA)_
Ripe Dragon Cream713 - Dragonfruit (TPA), Ethyl Maltol 10%, Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), Sweet Cream (TPA)
Best Damn Pink Lemonade300 - _Lemon Sicily (FA)_, _Lemonade (LA)_, Raspberry (Sweet) (TPA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Sparkling Apple Peach Wine131 - _Fuji Apple (FA)_, _Vienna Cream (FA)_, _White Peach (FA)_, _Wine Champagne (FA)_
BRONUTS by [ENYAWREKLAW]299 - Biscuit (Inawera), _Cake (Yellow) (FW)_, Chocolate Glazed Doughnut (Cap), Joy (FA)
Queen's Cookie Jar (SthrnMixer Original)137 - Biscuit (Inawera), _Pear (FA)_, _Strawberry Shisha (Inawera)_, Sugar Cookie (Cap)
Kanzi Clone284 - _Kiwi (FA)_, _Red Summer (Watermelon) (FA)_, Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), _Sucralose_
Birthday Cake222 - Biscuit (Inawera), _Cake Batter Dip (FW)_, Meringue (FA), _Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (Cap)_
addy's Custard135 - Blueberry Extra (TPA), _Kiwi (FW)_, _Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)_, _Vanilla Custard v2 (Cap)_
Nilla Custard186 - _Brown Sugar (TPA)_, _Butter (TPA)_, _Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)_, Vanilla Custard (TPA)
G Vanilla Custardy II163 - _Dulce de Leche (TPA)_, Ethyl Maltol 10%, _French Vanilla (TPA)_, Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Sugar Bear (TPA) Base122 - _Cinnamon Sugar Cookie (TPA)_, _DX Cinnamon Danish (TPA)_, Ethyl Maltol 10%, Sweetener (Sucralose) (TPA)
Blue'addy Yogurt168 - Bavarian Cream (TPA), _Blackcurrant (FA)_, Blueberry Extra (TPA), _Greek Yogurt (TPA)_
Geography - French Quarter clone673 - Biscuit (Inawera), Joy (FA), Meringue (FA), Sugar Cookie (Cap)

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Strontium (16/12/17)

*An "Economical" First Order*
This will go over an order which will make a fair number of recipes with the least number of flavors to purchase.

*These 18 flavors:*

Banana Cream (LA)
Bavarian Cream (TPA)
Biscuit (Inawera)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap)
Dragonfruit (TPA)
Ethyl Maltol 10%
French Vanilla (Cap)
Joy (FA)
Meringue (FA)
New York Cheesecake (Cap)
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Strawberry (TPA)
Sugar Cookie (Cap)
Sweet Cream (TPA)
Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

*Will allow you to make these 10 highly-rated, simple-to-make recipes:*

Strawberry Cheesecake3.2k - Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Bombies 'nana cream1.4k - Banana Cream (LA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Strawberry (TPA)
Grants Vanilla Custard my way976 - French Vanilla (Cap), New York Cheesecake (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Sucker punch clone 50ml1.6k - Bavarian Cream (TPA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
Sinnamon Cookie Kustard713 - Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap), Sugar Cookie (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Girl With The Dragon Cheescake934 - Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Dragonfruit (TPA), Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
strawberry fog1.2k - Bavarian Cream (TPA), Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA), Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Kreed's Kustard (Custard Cheesecake)541- Ethyl Maltol 10%, French Vanilla (Cap), New York Cheesecake (Cap), Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
Ripe Dragon Cream713 - Dragonfruit (TPA), Ethyl Maltol 10%, Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA), Sweet Cream (TPA)
Geography - French Quarter clone673 - Biscuit (Inawera), Joy (FA), Meringue (FA), Sugar Cookie (Cap)

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (16/12/17)

Top-Rated 2-Flavor Recipes3.1k

Top-Rated 3-Flavor Recipes1.3k

Top-Rated 4-Flavor Recipes783


Top-Rated 5-Flavor Recipes874

Top-Rated 6-Flavor Recipes311

Top-Rated 7-Flavor Recipes1.1k

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Morning, welcome to the deepest hole in vaping!
> [*]Remember to shake the living daylights out of the nic before mixing, and preferably use PG based, makes life easier. Use gloves!
> [/LIST]



Although PG-BASED nic is easier to shake, remember that the flavor based concentrates are also PG-BASED. You could land up in a situation where you cannot mix a recipe at the normal 70/30 ratio, because your PG is "too much". That is why I stick to to VG-BASED nic. 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (16/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Although PG-BASED nic is easier to shake, remember that the flavor based concentrates are also PG-BASED. You could land up in a situation where you cannot mix a recipe at the normal 70/30 ratio, because your PG is "too much". That is why I stick to to VG-BASED nic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



If you’re mixing at extremely high nic percentages then this might become an issue but as majority mix at 3% I can’t see this ever being a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

Strontium said:


> If you’re mixing at extremely high nic percentages then this might become an issue but as majority mix at 3% I can’t see this ever being a problem.



Even at 6mg - I bump into the odd recipe that warns me about the PG 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (17/12/17)

Thanks Everyone for the really helpfull responses. 
Going to be ordering some Diy today, so hopefully can start this week.. 
Really appreciate all the Info.. 
Lots for me to start with,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/12/17)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Thanks Everyone for the really helpfull responses.
> Going to be ordering some Diy today, so hopefully can start this week..
> Really appreciate all the Info..
> Lots for me to start with,,


Good luck and enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (17/12/17)

Hey guys. Cool so I went through some recipes and chose some flavours I think I would like.. 
But must say, when adding them all up, it does add to the total spending.. 
I wen't mainly with @Strontium list, then added a few extra shake and vape recipes I liked, so atleast I have some to try while the others are steeping.. 
This is what I plan on ordering, it's in my Cart. Just need to push checkout...

1 x Vienna cream Concentrate (FA) 10ml
10 x Dropper Bottles - 30ml Dropper Bottles 
1 x Mini Funnel Mini Funnel
6 x Gloves Gloves
1 x Digital Scale (0.01/200g) - 0.01/ 200g Digital Scale (0.01/200g) 
1 x Nicotine (White Label) - PG 100ml Nicotine (White Label) 
1 x PG (Propylene Glycol) - 500ml PG (Propylene Glycol) 
1 x VG (Vegetable Glycerine) - 1 LITRE VG (Vegetable Glycerine) 
1 x Acetyl Pyrazine Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Acetyl Pyrazine Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Marshmallow Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Marshmallow Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Cocoa Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Cocoa Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Chocolate Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Chocolate Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Raspberry Concentrate (INW) - 10ml Raspberry Concentrate (INW) 
1 x Cherry Concentrate (INW) - 10ml Cherry Concentrate (INW) 
1 x Sour Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Sour Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA) - 10ml Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA) 
1 x Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Biscuit Concentrate (INW) - 10ml Biscuit Concentrate (INW) 
1 x Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Vanilla Custard Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Vanilla Custard Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Dragon Fruit Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Dragon Fruit Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Cheesecake Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Cheesecake Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Banana Cream (LA) - 10ml Banana Cream (LA) 
1 x Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x New York Cheesecake v2 Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml New York Cheesecake v2 Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x French Vanilla V2 Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml French Vanilla V2 Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x Cinnamon Danish Swirl Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml Cinnamon Danish Swirl Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Berry Cereal / Crunch Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Berry Cereal / Crunch Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Creme Brulee Concentrate (INW) - 10ml Creme Brulee Concentrate (INW) 
1 x Cinnamon Red Hot Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Cinnamon Red Hot Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Caramel (Carmel) Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Caramel (Carmel) Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Sweetener Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Sweetener Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Bubble Gum Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Bubble Gum Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Strawberry Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw) - 10ml Strawberry Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw) 
1 x Meringue Concentrate (FA) - 10ml Meringue Concentrate (FA) 
1 x Super Sweet Concentrate (CAP) - 10ml Super Sweet Concentrate (CAP) 
1 x Marshmallow Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Marshmallow Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Malted Milk (Conc) Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Malted Milk (Conc) Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Sweet Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Sweet Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) 
1 x Dairy / Milk Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Dairy / Milk Concentrate (TFA) 

Does that look more or less ok ? Is there anything else I am missing out on. 
Or do you guys think that will be ok for starting out ? 
I know it's alot of flavours but I just couldn't decide on a few recipes... 

Thanks again for all the help...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/12/17)

There’s some great flavours but some dodgy ones lol. 
Don’t bother with gloves and funnel. If you were using 100mg nic then yeah but otherwise nah. 
Sweetener and EM/cotton candy are basically same thing. 

I’ll be very interested to see how cocoa comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (17/12/17)

Strontium said:


> There’s some great flavours but some dodgy ones lol.
> Don’t bother with gloves and funnel. If you were using 100mg nic then yeah but otherwise nah.
> Sweetener and EM/cotton candy are basically same thing.
> 
> I’ll be very interested to see how cocoa comes out.



Ok cool. yeah wasn't sure about the Gloves, will take that and the funnel out.. 
Which would you say are the dodgey flavours, 
Thought the sweetner and cotton candy where the same thing, just different recipes I saw listed either the one or the other. So will probably just get one.. 
The cocoa is for a shake and vape Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge recipe..


----------



## RichJB (17/12/17)

I would avoid:

FA Cocoa and Chocolate: terrible flavours, just awful.

TFA Sour: I'm not a fan of additives, they generally screw up juices. I'd look for tartness/sourness in the concentrates, not in an additive.

FA Joy: unless you're making Funfetti or Simply Cannoli, this usually doesn't work. I think there are more useful flavours to get up front.

TFA Cheesecake: the conventional wisdom is to go with TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. The plain Cheesecake is greasy and ghastly. There are 4155 recipes on ATF for Cheesecake GC, just 62 for the plain Cheesecake. That didn't happen by accident. 

Not sure why you'd want both TFA Sweetener and Cap Super Sweet. I'd go with Cap. If the recipe calls for TFA, just use 1/3 as much Cap. Sweetener is in any case a personal preference. Add what you prefer rather than what the recipe tells you to.

I'd probably replace TFA Dairy/Milk and Malted Milk with FA Cream Fresh and Vienna Cream or OOO Cream Milky Undertone. They are better and more useful flavours.

If you already have Cap Vanilla Custard v1, I'd probably go with Inw Custard rather than TFA. Inw is great and steeps way quicker than other custards. It also pairs really well with Inw Creme Brulee, which you have. I had to get that in before @Rude Rudi arrives. 

It looks like you'll be making a fair number of milks and cereals. You have Meringue. You could have Cream Fresh and Vienna. All you need is FW Hazelnut and that is a banging cereal milk right there. FW Hazelnut is used in 3667 recipes on ATF. You will never be at a loss what to do with it.

Having both FA and TFA Marshmallow is an indulgence at this early stage. You can sub one with the other. I'd only take one Marshmallow and get something useful like FA Fuji, Pear or Almond instead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

You look good to go, I use most of those, just the malted milk I haven't used. Just watch for the nic when mixing, I usually have nicks and cuts on my hands and it burns like hell on steroids if you get it in there, quite a good head rush as well! 

Good luck with the mixing, and enjoy the trip. On the cocoa, low wattage, I think I heard under 40 W for vaping or it will taste like burned car tyre, will still redo the cocoa cookie tester once I get the taste out of my mind.


----------



## Strontium (17/12/17)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Ok cool. yeah wasn't sure about the Gloves, will take that and the funnel out..
> Which would you say are the dodgey flavours,
> Thought the sweetner and cotton candy where the same thing, just different recipes I saw listed either the one or the other. So will probably just get one..
> The cocoa is for a shake and vape Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge recipe..



@RichJB has pretty much covered everything there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/12/17)

Agree with all of @RichJB points and would like to add one two more.

Although your list looks good, I think you have far too many goodies there as a first order. I would suggest that you find your profile and choose some basic recipes to get you into the swing of things. Your choice of flavours are very varied and, although you will be able to make a range of juices, some may not be to your liking. Instead, start smaller and slowly expand with the profile which you prefer and get the best flavours in that profile. As @RichJB mentioned, if you are going to do some custards, get INW and Cap - skip the rest and definitely add INW Creme Brûlée - you can thank me later...

Some notes over and above already noted by Richard:

Cap Sugar cookie V2- rather order V1 instead. MUCH better and worth the few extra bucks
Cherry Concentrate (INW) - skip until you are more experienced - this is a difficult one to work with
Cinnamon Red Hot Flavor Concentrate - skip...very limited use and not pleasant at all
Bubble Gum Flavor Concentrate - this is not as appealing as it sounds... Ive used 0.5ml in 2 years...
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - some people (including me) pick up pepper notes form this. Get another one or two Ice creams for in-case... I strongly suggest Hangsen (HS) Ice Cream or HS French Vanilla Ice cream
You need a better vanilla on your list - Add INW Shisha vanilla...a must have
You need FW Yellow Cake on your list - it is a must have although many pretend they never use it...
You need FA Cookie on you list
You need TFA Brown Sugar 
Amen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

Hi @Nicholas Jones , you are lucky to get advice from the guys above. They have been mixing and DIYing for a long time. Take note of their advice.

I would just like to add one thing. 
If you like menthol, add it in
You can add it to any fruity vape and it makes it lovely (if menthol is your thing)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (18/12/17)

I'd skip the funnel and any mixing beakers till you making big batches. I bought all the funnel and beakers etc and never use them. 
Just cost me money.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (18/12/17)

Thanks All for the Amazing info. I have made my list a lot smaller. Wife seems happy lol.
Focusing on a far less flavours and making only a few flavours to start seems like a much better idea. 
Can always add more,
@Silver I actually love my Menthol, But forgot to add it to my order. Will probably pop past a B & M store that sells DIY sometime this week to pick some up.

Looking Forward to taking the first steps in Mixing. Pretty excited.
Thanks again to Everyone that gave me advice... You guys ROCK,

Reactions: Like 3


----------

